# Predator Control



## micheleee (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey yall !
For one of my classes, I'm doing a study on hunter's attitude towards predator control.

If any of yall could do this super short survey, I would really appreciate it.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VWZ29KQ

Thank you <3


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of a class is this for? What is the purpose of the survey? I have seen to many things used against hunters or trappers that I am always leary of answering any survey that I am not familiar with, especially from someone new and making it their first post.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> What kind of a class is this for? What is the purpose of the survey? I have seen to many things used against hunters or trappers that I am always leary of answering any survey that I am not familiar with, especially from someone new and making it their first post.


Good point.


----------



## micheleee (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, I should have mentioned all that. I understand why people would be cautious.

It's for a technical writing class at my college (Unity College). We have to do a study on an audience's view on an issue and then do a public awareness campaign using our audience's point of view. I'm a wildlife biology major, so this is the issue and audience that I feel is most applicable to me. 

I'm a hunter myself, I've hunted since I was a little girl and it's pretty much why I'm going to school to be a wildlife biologist.

If you've got any other questions, feel free to ask !


----------



## micheleee (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd just like to say thanks to anyone that's completed the survey & since I've got almost 500 surveys filled out so far, I'll be closing the survey tomorrow morning and will results posted sometime next week !


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Done, I look forward to the results.


----------



## micheleee (Mar 5, 2012)

So, 531 people took the survey for me, which is awesome ! But it gave me ridiculous amounts of data to go through which is why this took me forever. I'm also on spring break, soooo I haven't been working on homework all that much these last 2 weeks. Sorry !

Ohkay,
so this is pretty much most of the results that matter and I could do without using the statistical software that's only available to me at my school. But if you guys want to know anything else just ask !

95.6% say they are for predator control
4.8% say they are against predator control

Views on predator control by age group:
Ages 14-20, 90% were for predator control, 5% were against, and 5% were undecided
Ages 21-30, 94% were for predator control, 6% were against, and 0% were undecided
Ages 31-40, 95% were for predator control, 4% were against, and 1% was undecided
Ages 41-50, 94% were for predator control, 3% were against, and 3% were undecided
Ages 51-60, 96% were for predator control, 4% were against, and 0% were undecided 
Ages 61-70, 92% were for predator control, 8% were against, and 0% were undecided
Ages 71-80, 100% were for predator control, 0% were against, and 0% were undecided

Species Hunted:
75% Hunted/Trapped Large/Small Mammals
29% Hunted Waterfowl
39% Hunted/Trapped other predators
50% Hunted Coyotes

66% have experienced problems with coyotes
34.2% haven't experienced problems with coyotes

79.1% live in an area with a high population of coyotes
21.4% do not live in an area with a high population of coyotes

Pros of Having Coyotes:
1. 18% say they effect game populations in a positive way (they have a vital part ni the ecosystem and they prey upon the sick/weak animals)
6% say they clean up the carcasses that are left behind
16% say they help control varmint populations
1% say they can sell pelts

Cons of Having Coyotes:
6% say they spread disease 
55% say they effect game populations in a negative way (they prey upon game so frequently that they lower their populations to low levels)
23% say they kill off too many fawns and young animals
29% say they are a danger to personal homes, pets, or livestock
7% say their populations are too high
51% say there are no pros about having coyotes

Additional Comments:
18% say we should just kill them all
4% say we should just let coyote populations be and have nature control it
13% say what is currently being done to control coyote populations is good enough
64% say that more control is needed

*Percent of people in support of predator control by state*








*Views of people on the issue in accordance to their knowledge of the subject*


----------

